# The Gang



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

A few pics of the gang


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Lovely pics of lovely dogs. Really like the 4th one, it's a gorgeous family photo


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

those pictures are amazing!!


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Beautiful gang... Look at the way they sleep... lol...


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

Lovely pictures! One of them looks like you have Rottie carpet!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

That is totally cool that they pose and get their attention together...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs 
Loving the one of them all over the sofa.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs! :001_wub:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Lovely photos of beautiful dogs :thumbsup:


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

great pics! love the sofa one! i take it you get relegated (sp?) to the floor!!


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

niki said:


> great pics! love the sofa one! i take it you get relegated (sp?) to the floor!!


LOL yep pretty much, Rotties r sofa huggers


----------



## dtgallacher (Jul 20, 2011)

Fantastic pics, I really enjoyed them a lot. They made me laugh and cry at the same time, I used to have a rottie myself named max.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Stunning dogs!
I love them sprawled on the sofa. lol


----------

